# Orky Know-Wotz



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

We iz da bestest, coz we iz da Orkz.

Orkz is da bestest, coz we are da 'ardest.

Dem oomiez are soft and sumtimez 'airy, but 'ave lotz of booty ta pinch.

We iz better dan da oomiez, coz we iz shootier and choppier.

Da warlord 'its da warboss, da warboss 'its da boss, da boss 'its da nobz, da nobz 'it da boyz, da boyz 'it da grotz, da grotz get munched by da squigz, and everywun 'urtz da oomiez.

And datz why we iz da best!!!!


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

That was the bestest in a long time. Short, sweet and freaking hilirious. :shok: :laugh:

Good post.


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

Cheers dude!
yeah, i was just muckin about ages ago! I have rep? WOOOHOOO!!!! Got some Imperial Guard mini-stories to put up as well! Plus, i'm tempted to post my short story i submitted to black library beginning of may (imperial guard of course!).

Wookiee out.


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

*If you like this*

Hey adrian,
if you liked this, then check out My New Job under the Non-BL discussion! it's a bit of a laugh and similar genre (sort of!).


----------



## Gochu85 (Jun 17, 2011)

Love it! :goodpost:


----------

